# 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI



## 947JFA (May 29, 2005)

The new generation golf launches in North America in the spring of 2006 with the same 2.0T engine as the new A3. I was planning on buying the new GTI, but test drove the A3 the other day and was overwhelmed by the "now-available" performance. From what I understand, these two cars will be virtually the same, sharing the engine and the gearbox. The GTI will probably be smaller and lighter than the A3, also cheaper by like 5G. Should I wait until spring? Which one would you choose?


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

one word 
Quattro


----------



## Firepower_426 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (dubstarks)*

Two words, not available.
Seriously, the GTI will be much more a sports car than the A3. But the A3 is already pretty brazen (hardcore if you will), so either would be a fine choice.


----------



## the ambush (May 29, 2001)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (Firepower_426)*

it's all about image: Audi $$$ or VW $$.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (Firepower_426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firepower_426* »_Two words, not available.
Seriously, the GTI will be much more a sports car than the A3. But the A3 is already pretty brazen (hardcore if you will), so either would be a fine choice.

My bad, that sucks
What is Audi thinking


----------



## MacDowell (Jun 1, 2005)

I was really thinking about selling my GTI when the 2005 was released but i dont know anymore, The A3 im sure is a sweet car but 5 doors? how sporty can it look with 5 doors? A3 should have 3 doors.... hmmm.
I would go VW all the way, cheaper, cheaper maintenance, cooler [my opinion], and you could probably stay right next to if not pass an A3 no problem. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY 3 doors.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (MacDowell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacDowell* »_I was really thinking about selling my GTI when the 2005 was released but i dont know anymore, The A3 im sure is a sweet car but 5 doors? how sporty can it look with 5 doors? A3 should have 3 doors.... hmmm.
I would go VW all the way, cheaper, cheaper maintenance, cooler [my opinion], and you could probably stay right next to if not pass an A3 no problem. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY 3 doors.

i dont know man, have you seen them in person? the pictures dont do them _any_ justice. goto your local audi...they are pretty badass.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (threethirteen)*

for my 2 cents, the a3 is definitely the way to go. i've drivien a few and even without quattro, they are a blast to drive. i've always been a sucker for a good sport wagon, but even if i wasn't a wagon fan, i am pretty sure i would like this one. and i absolutely agree with threethirteen on the photo factor. i thought they were going to have to grow on me when i saw the pics, seeing it in person blew me away. i plan to buy one as soon as my wife gives the okay (brilliant red, xenons, sport package). better yet, sign up for the 33 free itunes downloads on the audi site and go test drive one. you'll love it...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (kcvento97)*

Yeah, the A3 is sick in person. Especially with the sport package and if you haven't driven the DSG let me just say







I think I would choose it over a 6spd manual, not sure though. It is amazing. The front end of the car is sooooo agressive. The grill is awesome and the car looks like it has a boser hood already. I would paint the chrome ring on the grill black though. I can't imagine it with 3.2 and quattro. I hope they make it 2 door and throw an S3 badge on that badboy.


----------



## MacDowell (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds like a nice car in person, I'll make sure i get out to see one soon. the retro comercials for it don't do it much justice.
But how much are we talking here? $40 grand? Ha! i make 35 grand a year, that would be kinda tough. on the other hand a MK5 R32 with a body kit would be sick and it would be around what 32 grand? Thats less than i make in a year! it would only take me 5.
personally i think snobby people drive the newer Audis. but thats cause i know too many snobby people who drive them... thats just me
GTI! GTI! GTI! GTI! GTI! GTI!GTI! GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (MacDowell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacDowell* »_But how much are we talking here? $40 grand?.

no, 6 spd man with cloth starts at $25xxx. you can get a loaded manual with xenons and sport package, premium package, for like $31xxx. DSG is a little more but they max out at like $32xxx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUB725 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (dualgtis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dualgtis* »_
no, 6 spd man with cloth starts at $25xxx. you can get a loaded manual with xenons and sport package, premium package, for like $31xxx. DSG is a little more but they max out at like $32xxx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









He was talking about the 3.2L VR6 Quattro A3 coming out or the S3 as compared to a MKV GTI R32......
What I want, as well as all enthusiasts I'm sure, is a 3 Door A3 with a 2.0T and AWD. 6 Speed or DSG option, and we want it at under $30k....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (VDUB725)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUB725* »_He was talking about the 3.2L VR6 Quattro A3 coming out or the S3 as compared to a MKV GTI R32......
What I want, as well as all enthusiasts I'm sure, is a 3 Door A3 with a 2.0T and AWD. 6 Speed or DSG option, and we want it at under $30k....








what I want as well (S3) but up top guys were talking about what is available *now*. I would hold out for the 3.2 Q as well but who knows when they will eventually make it over here. I was so sick of waiting for an R that I bought a 20th. As far as price on the 3.2Q good luck as I am sure it will probably be in the low to mid $40's.


----------



## Passetta00 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (dualgtis)*

3 door is so much nicer looking.
Just got back from Europe a few weeks ago and they are all over the place. They're the reason I fell in love with the car. 
3 Door S3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArchtctInTraining (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (Firepower_426)*

Actually just saw a commercial for the a3 and its says quattro coming soon.


----------



## rabbitVR28 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya when I was in roma a few weeks ago I kept seeing these badass hatchs flying around! They basically look like a classy/badass version of my car (GTI) then one day I saw an S3...... needless to say I had to rush back to the hotel to change my boxers...


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (rabbitVR28)*

from what i hear, the quattro is coming in early 2006, but only with the 3.2 v6. i love the way the 2.0t feels, though. i sold my 97 jetta gt last thursday and will pick up my brilliant red on black leather A3 in a few days (sport package and HID's, of course







). i can't wait...


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (kcvento97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcvento97* »_from what i hear, the quattro is coming in early 2006, but only with the 3.2 v6. i love the way the 2.0t feels, though. i sold my 97 jetta gt last thursday and will pick up my brilliant red on black leather A3 in a few days (sport package and HID's, of course







). i can't wait...

Yes but in a 5 door version. The states are not getting a 3 door version at all, let alone the S3. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
There are however, rumors of an RS3...


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (VolksPike)*

honestly, i prefer a 5 door to a 3 door for the exact reason why audi won't bring it over to the states. if i wanted a 3 door, i would probably just save some money and buy the mkIV gti. i am one of those people that would like one of those rare 5 door 1.8t golfs they made a few years back.


----------



## MacDowell (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (kcvento97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcvento97* »_honestly, i prefer a 5 door to a 3 door for the exact reason why audi won't bring it over to the states. if i wanted a 3 door, i would probably just save some money and buy the mkIV gti. i am one of those people that would like one of those rare 5 door 1.8t golfs they made a few years back.

I see the 1.8 golfs everywhere.....


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (MacDowell)*

i have seen maybe one ever. they didn't make the five door 1.8t for very long. i think maybe a year or two at most. i see three door 1.8 golfs all the time, though.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 A3 vs. 2006 GTI (947JFA)*

I think I'm set on the A3 because I want a 5-door GTI. But after looking at the new GTI I'm not so sure. Check out the pics on this site, it awesome!:
http://www.gti.com.au/flash/default.asp
I want those wheels on an A3! That is my one gripe with the A3, the wheels suck!
One factor that you may want to consider beyond the visual and physical features of the vehicles (If you are in the USA anyway), is that the the GTI will be made in Mexico while the A3 will be made in Germany.


----------



## Kwazy_32 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (kcvento97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcvento97* »_from what i hear, the quattro is coming in early 2006, but only with the 3.2 v6. i love the way the 2.0t feels, though. i sold my 97 jetta gt last thursday and will pick up my brilliant red on black leather A3 in a few days (sport package and HID's, of course







). i can't wait...

Did you pick up your A3? I am looking at the exact same red one, tough decision man


----------



## Kwazy_32 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (MacDowell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacDowell* »_I was really thinking about selling my GTI when the 2005 was released but i dont know anymore, The A3 im sure is a sweet car but 5 doors? how sporty can it look with 5 doors? A3 should have 3 doors.... hmmm.
I would go VW all the way, cheaper, cheaper maintenance, cooler [my opinion], and you could probably stay right next to if not pass an A3 no problem. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY 3 doors.

Maintenance not necessarily cheaper with VW b/c Audi's include full maintenance for 4-yrs. But I guess you can consider the fact that you may be paying for it in the extra cost of the car but you are getting A LOT car for the $$. My opinion...


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (Kwazy_32)*

yeah, i've had it about three weeks, now. i absolutely love it! i've already racked up around 2000 miles, so i'm just starting to have a little fun. really nice car, though. quiet (i have the optional all-season tires), quick, and pulls harder thatn a vr6. yes, harder. i wouldn't be surprised when the 3.2 is in the gti that people will start talking the no replacement for displacement crap again, but with 207 ft-lbs of torque, the 2.0t definitely doesn't feel like your typical turbo. no lag and no torque steer. a really good all-around package, considering i paid 26,675 for it new with 13 miles on the clock. like i said before, that's red, sport package (which includes the aluminum interior trim, leather seats, two-tone wheels, rear spoiler, stiffer suspension, vanity mirror lights, etc) six-speed, and the optional xenon light package.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

i don't care about 5 or 3 door; Golf or A3... i just want a 2.0T AWD!!!


----------

